# Will an amd E450 handle all this ?



## ashrj (Aug 18, 2012)

Will this configuration, Amd E450 + 6 GB RAM, be able to handle light (IDLE), medium (Codeblocks, Eclipse, Netbeans, Notepad++) and heavy (Matlab, Qt) IDEs ? 

I mostly use IDLE and Codeblocks and the others somewhat less frequently(a few times a week) and Matlab, Qt rather infrequently (a few times a month, or less).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2012)

E450 is just a little faster than intel dual core atom.if you can run these programs on a netbook with dual core atom then they will run ok on E450 too.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 18, 2012)

U speak from experience ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^why ask this?it is a logical conclusion that if a slower processor(lesser cpu score in passmark benchmark)can run a program then that program will run fine with a cpu of higher score.that is why i asked if you can run these program fine on a dual core atom netbook.

minimum system requirement for python is 200MHz processor while matlab states any x86 processor with SSE2 instruction set so that means any processor including & above PIV.eclipse states decent dual core but also states it depends on various factors like architecture,plugin types etc & above all high I/O rates(ssd) & ram.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Apart from Qt, all other should run. Now sure about qt.
I'm saying this from my experience with atom processor.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> minimum system requirement for python is 200MHz processor while matlab states any x86 processor with SSE2 instruction set so that means any processor including & above PIV.eclipse states decent dual core but also states it depends on *various factors like architecture*,plugin types etc & above all high I/O rates(ssd) & ram.



Hence my question. I havent used any AMD's previously.

How much of a lag is there while using these applications, if any ?


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2012)

AMD E-450 = processor for netbooks. Better than Intel Atom though.

Netbooks aren't enough for your programming needs. Eclipse, Netbeans and MATLAB are heavy.

Intel Core i3-****M and AMD A8-4500M processors are the minimum imho.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2012)

^+1, as I own an E450, I will also recommend you to get at least a Pentium dual core or better an i3 or i5 for optimum performance.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

I specifically need a portable and light system. My current one weighs 3-4kg and its not possible to carry it around the whole day. 
My budget is ~30k and the only light (~1.5kg) and comparatively big (13.3") system i found was the Asus u32u, which is why i was asking about this. [Also, 2 usb 3.0 ports]

Wont 6 GB ram smoothen things out a little ?

I dont want to go for an 11" inch one as the keyboards are cramped/small. If you have any recommendations, then i am all ears (or eyes  ) ..

I will be using it for 4 years atleast, and will get an SSD next year.


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2012)

ashrj said:


> I specifically need a portable and light system. My current one weighs 3-4kg and its not possible to carry it around the whole day.
> My budget is ~30k and the only light (~1.5kg) and comparatively big (13.3") system i found was the Asus u32u, which is why i was asking about this.
> 
> Wont 6 GB ram smoothen things out a little ?
> ...


Check this one out locally - HP Envy 4-1023TU Sleekbook 3rd Gen Ci3/4GB/500GB/Win 7HB: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

RAM never makes up for the processing power. If it did, we'd have been using 32 GB RAM with our Pentium 4s and Athlon 64s.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

> ~Rs. 30000



Budget


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

Or check the Dell Vostro and HP probook. AFAIK, some vostro weight around 2.2kg. do check them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2012)

for ~21000 you can get pentium dual core based notebooks.one of my cousin's friends bought a HP business notebook(630 series i think)for 30000 with core i5 a few months back.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> for ~21000 you can get pentium dual core based notebooks.one of my cousin's friends bought a HP business notebook(630 series i think)for 30000 with core i5 a few months back.



Could you get me a specific (fast if possible, because i have to buy tomorrow, and the Asus U32U seems to be the best possible match at the moment) ? 
I cant find anything like that. The closest i found is a Probook 4320s and thats around 33k.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

just 2.2Kg: Dell Vostro 1450
at 2.3kg: Samsung NP305E5A-A03 but less powerful than i3.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> just 2.2Kg: Dell Vostro 1450
> at 2.3kg: Samsung NP305E5A-A03 but less powerful than i3.



The Asus weighs 1.7 kg and it ll come down to 1.4 when i get a ssd ..

I would really prefer something under 2 kg. My bag without a laptop is about 5-6 kg and i walk almost 6-8 km every day [pedometer]. Hence, i am really sensitive about the weight factor ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2012)

weighs 2.1 kg
Samsung NP300E4Z-A06IN 2nd PDC /2GB /320GB /DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> weighs 2.1 kg
> Samsung NP300E4Z-A06IN 2nd PDC /2GB /320GB /DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook



Nice find. Seems to be pretty good at that price point. That 2.*2*kg stands out though :/

Why are 13 inch netbooks/laptops so expensive and rare ??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

ashrj said:


> Why are 13 inch netbooks/laptops so expensive and rare ??



lack of space to fit all the stuff. so more R&D required. That drives price up. Moreover 13" means smaller keyboard. again more R&D.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2012)

You'll find nothing like Asus U32U. It'd have been a steal if came with at least PDC. Still i'm a happy owner of it. 
And hdd not at all weighs 300gm, it weighs much less than that. Battery weighs around 300gm though.


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You'll find nothing like Asus U32U. It'd have been a steal if came with at least PDC. Still i'm a happy owner of it.
> And hdd not at all weighs 300gm, it weighs much less than that. Battery weighs around 300gm though.



I am completely confused now !!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2012)

i never used IDE's like eclipse,netbean etc but from what i understand even if the processor is slow it will only mean increased compiling time.so if the kind of programs you compile took ~1-2min longer on E450 compared to pentium dual core then i think it can be managed.of course only way to check this is by compiling code on E450.maybe @dashing.sujay can help with this by compiling/running some test code.of course if this is not true then i guess it all comes down to whether you can manage extra 800g(2.1kg-1.3kg).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2012)

ashrj said:


> I am completely confused now !!



Why !?!



whitestar_999 said:


> i never used IDE's like eclipse,netbean etc but from what i understand even if the processor is slow it will only mean increased compiling time.so if the kind of programs you compile took ~1-2min longer on E450 compared to pentium dual core then i think it can be managed.of course only way to check this is by compiling code on E450.maybe @dashing.sujay can help with this by compiling/running some test code.of course if this is not true then i guess it all comes down to whether you can manage extra 800g(2.1kg-1.3kg).



I don't have the laptop with me now but from what I have used, if a person uses it with a bit extra patience, then he can do with it. The major setback is slow booting time, so I never did shut down, just sleep. Also, power users may feel the less power in multi tasking. Like when I start 4-5 apps i.e. a browser with 10+ tabs, word processing soft, wmp in background, etc etc, then you will automatically feel the delay in switching time. But as said, its manageable if you're patient.

PS: The difference is just 500gm (U32U is 1.72kg).


----------



## ashrj (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going with the Asus U32U. I have a primary machine, hence the power intensive stuff i can do on that. 
I will use it for the lighter stuff, so it should do fine. 



> I don't have the laptop with me now but from what I have used, if a person uses it with a bit extra patience, then he can do with it. The major setback is slow booting time, so I never did shut down, just sleep.



Boot time is around 50 - 60 sec for windows [reviews]. If i get the ssd, how much will the time come down to ? (any estimate)

How long did the battery last ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

Why don't Asus out the same laptop with a A4 dual core. much better than E350/450. Even E2-1800 will be a big boost. They are asking quite a premium cause had it been powered by intel proccy, will immediately qualify for a ultrabook (or sleekbook).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2012)

ashrj said:


> Boot time is around 50 - 60 sec for windows [reviews]. If i get the ssd, how much will the time come down to ? (any estimate)
> 
> How long did the battery last ?



50-60 sec is too much, it didn't took that much time AFAIK. It was some where around 40 sec or so to be max. 50-60 sec would be when you install some heavy softwares as you mentioned. Also, chipping in a SSD won't help much due to slow CPU and slower SATA controller. Brazos 2.0 is said to have a faster controller, so it _may _help. I compared my system (E450+4GB) with a (PDC+2GB), and mine was much much faster except same booting time.

Battery life was 7hrs+.



Sam said:


> Why don't Asus out the same laptop with a A4 dual core. much better than E350/450. Even E2-1800 will be a big boost. They are asking quite a premium cause had it been powered by intel proccy, will immediately qualify for a ultrabook (or sleekbook).



Exectly . A PDC should have been ideal choice.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2012)

made my whole project on a dual core atom using eclipse, so i'm sure e-450 with 6 gb can handle programming


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> made my whole project on a dual core atom using eclipse, so i'm sure e-450 with 6 gb can handle programming



Totally depends on what compiler you are using.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Totally depends on what compiler you are using.



used a lot of stuff, all i will say is that with only a few you will have to be a little patient.


----------

